# Searching for "Hack" Them Music in Midi Format:



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
I am searching for a midi version of either the old and/or new version of David Morse's CBS TV Drama theme song "Hack" for my website. If anyone finds it, please send me an email with it attached or with the link where I can get it. Thanks.
http://www.geocities.com/nobtis5/hack.html 
~~ Nobtis
[}][xx(]

David M. Sitbon


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*I couldn't find the midi, but I emailed you a 40 second clip I found of the actual song.*



<center></center>


----------

